# Tyson got his stitches/staples out...Update



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Well Tyson got his stitches/staples out woohoo!! and my vet said NO RESTRICTIONS he can have Nylabones, regular kibble and it does not have to be soaked in water, treats, exercise, whatever YIPPEE!!! Oh and he had gained a pound which considering he's only been eating the correct amount of food now for 10 days that's not too bad of a weight gain. You can still see his hip bones, but since he's gaining weight those should be going away in the next 3-4 weeks. So he's doing very well.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*thank god*

what a wonderfull gift for the holiday for sure,have a nice day.nez


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

That is terrific that Tyson is doing so well. He went through HE!! so you should be so happy! Just keep him away from all of your blankets!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Wonderful! What happy news!!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> That is terrific that Tyson is doing so well. He went through HE!! so you should be so happy! Just keep him away from all of your blankets!



He doesn't have a problem with blankets in general, it was the blanket that was in his crate, I think he was just bored when he got put in there if I went grocery shopping, to pick my son up from school, to karate, etc. He sleeps at night the crate is right outside my bedroom door so I would've heard the blanket tearing but I'm sure it happened during the day. He's SO good with everything else, never had him chew on things he shouldn't or eat socks or anything like that. But yeah it isn't blankets in general I think he just got bored one day while in the crate during the day when I had to run an errand. So yeah no more blankets in his crate for sure LoL.


----------

